# Has anyone else noticed that their EWCM comes out in a huge glob? Is this good or bad



## whimesy3

Hello, 

OK so I usually notice that when I do get EWCM that it comes out in a huge glob. It looks exactly like EWCM, comes out when I should be ovulating, sometimes will have a streak of blood in it..I know its the EWCM.. Sometimes I will go to the BR and it will just be hanging out, so I will pull it out, and it actually feels like I am pulling it from a plug (my cervix). 

Is this a good or a bad thing? Because it seems pretty thick and rubbery. and slippery... I could stretch it forever... 

I ask if its good or bad because if its too thick and rubbery, would that not make it harder for the sperm to swim in? Its never watery or anything. Just a huge glob like that and that is all that I notice although I have never checked my cervix for more. I never have needed to, it just comes out.. is this making sense? 

Anyways, opinions? I am taking cough syrup with 200mg of the ingredient that thins out mucous, maybe this will be helpful? :shrug:


----------



## babyjo

Hey Hun
ewcm shouldn't be too thick according to all info on the net. I get the clear thick glob you describe the day after ovulation. But how are we to know whether our ewcm is too thick or not?! We don't get to stand in the bathroom to compare with each other. (gross!) Lol! 
:)
I'd love to know how the cough syrup stuff works for you as I'm considering buying some for next cycle. GL


----------



## bunda

the spermies LOVE that stuff. I know it seems thick, but it's perfect for them and is full of sugar to sustain them on their journey. Sperm are tiny, so it's not like you having to the breaststroke through it. Crack open an egg and look at the egg white. That's the kind of globby thickness you want. 

The globs are a good sign. Many women are would be envious. GL :thumbup:
Guaifenesin can make it lighter. You take it in the five days leading up to ovulation to thin it out of you're worried.


----------



## whimesy3

bunda said:


> the spermies LOVE that stuff. I know it seems thick, but it's perfect for them and is full of sugar to sustain them on their journey. Sperm are tiny, so it's not like you having to the breaststroke through it. Crack open an egg and look at the egg white. That's the kind of globby thickness you want.
> 
> The globs are a good sign. Many women are would be envious. GL :thumbup:
> Guaifenesin can make it lighter. You take it in the five days leading up to ovulation to thin it out of you're worried.

So do you think that if it comes out in a glob like that, there is more where that came from? Like still some left up there for the sperm? Have you any idea why it feels as if I am literally pulling a plug when I remove this ? Because it just hangs out most of the time, so i pull it to get rid of it (sorry tmi)...


----------



## chubbin

I only noticed ewcm once the last time we were ttc, and it was just as you described. That month was the month we conceived. Good luck :) xx


----------



## whimesy3

chubbin said:


> I only noticed ewcm once the last time we were ttc, and it was just as you described. That month was the month we conceived. Good luck :) xx

LOL Wow, Chubbin I am so happy that you conceived that month! :happydance:

I get this stuff all the time, so I guess thats a good thing:shrug:

Just dont know why it comes out in such a huge blob. Do you think that the huge blob was actually once a protective shield -for lack of a better term:haha:- in the cervix, and then it turned to this blob, came out and now whatever is left over in the cervix is not the same consistency except thinner? LOL IDK Im just throwing things out there. '

Trying to make since of our oh so amazing female bodies and the things they do :)


----------



## kisskiss

I had this the 1st time I ovulated after coming off the implant. It stretched and stretched and didn't break and it was so thick. Like a piece of a rubber, I told a picture cause was in awe (deleted later when I realised how gross that was lol).

That month I asked my DH to put a condom on cause I was nervous about TTC, I bet if we would have tried that time we would have been preggos.

Unfortunately I've never had it since.


----------



## whimesy3

kisskiss said:


> I had this the 1st time I ovulated after coming off the implant. It stretched and stretched and didn't break and it was so thick. Like a piece of a rubber, I told a picture cause was in awe (deleted later when I realised how gross that was lol).
> 
> That month I asked my DH to put a condom on cause I was nervous about TTC, I bet if we would have tried that time we would have been preggos.
> 
> Unfortunately I've never had it since.


That is exactly how mine is : So stretchy it does not break. And so slippery that I can barely hold it to stretch it. So this is a good thing? I see this more often than I dont. I dont understand how sperm could swim through this, really LOL. And WHY does it come out in one big glob? I hope someone can add something that may enlighten me lol. If this is a good thing, then why do women use cough syrup to make it thinner?? 

"Deleted it later when I realized how gross that was" ba haa haaaaa.


----------



## smokey

I used to get this alot last time TTC from what I remember its basicly like a plug youll often get it just before OV its a build u pof the CM since the begining of that cycle and then will get slightly finner after the plug come out you then produce quality CM so to speak :)
Some womens comes out a bit finner or thicker then others so some see a big glob like jelly, some will just get a thickish smear and others wont even notice it at all and quite often drops away when you wee so you wouldnt know it was there.


----------



## TattooedMamma

This is exactly what I get every month! :)


----------



## sarahj198

sorry just being nosy over here but is that big glob a sign that your ovulating then? I stopped my birth control three weeks ago and been using condoms but af is yet to arrive x have cramps now and a big glob last week lol x


----------



## whimesy3

sarahj198 said:


> sorry just being nosy over here but is that big glob a sign that your ovulating then? I stopped my birth control three weeks ago and been using condoms but af is yet to arrive x have cramps now and a big glob last week lol x


Yes that definitely means you are about to O from what I am reading.


----------



## whimesy3

smokey said:


> I used to get this alot last time TTC from what I remember its basicly like a plug youll often get it just before OV its a build u pof the CM since the begining of that cycle and then will get slightly finner after the plug come out you then produce quality CM so to speak :)
> Some womens comes out a bit finner or thicker then others so some see a big glob like jelly, some will just get a thickish smear and others wont even notice it at all and quite often drops away when you wee so you wouldnt know it was there.


What is POF mean? 

OK thank you. that ,makes a little more sense . 

Wow that is one cute kid you got there :)


----------



## singwithme

Ive only ever gotten EWCM twice and it was in the form of a big glob- this past July (when I was still on the pill) and during this cycle (first cycle off the pills). It was weird, I felt like there was something funny down there, went to the bathroom and wiped and there on the tp, weird clearish snot like stuff. It was definitely stretchy!


----------



## smokey

whimesy3 said:


> smokey said:
> 
> 
> I used to get this alot last time TTC from what I remember its basicly like a plug youll often get it just before OV its a build u pof the CM since the begining of that cycle and then will get slightly finner after the plug come out you then produce quality CM so to speak :)
> Some womens comes out a bit finner or thicker then others so some see a big glob like jelly, some will just get a thickish smear and others wont even notice it at all and quite often drops away when you wee so you wouldnt know it was there.
> 
> 
> *What is POF mean? *
> 
> OK thank you. that ,makes a little more sense .
> 
> Wow that is one cute kid you got there :)Click to expand...

it means this stupid laptop has a dodgy space bar and was ment to say build up of :haha:

Thank you I still have no idea how he got so cute, not from us thats for sure :)


----------



## whimesy3

smokey said:


> whimesy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smokey said:
> 
> 
> I used to get this alot last time TTC from what I remember its basicly like a plug youll often get it just before OV its a build u pof the CM since the begining of that cycle and then will get slightly finner after the plug come out you then produce quality CM so to speak :)
> Some womens comes out a bit finner or thicker then others so some see a big glob like jelly, some will just get a thickish smear and others wont even notice it at all and quite often drops away when you wee so you wouldnt know it was there.
> 
> 
> *What is POF mean? *
> 
> OK thank you. that ,makes a little more sense .
> 
> Wow that is one cute kid you got there :)Click to expand...
> 
> it means this stupid laptop has a dodgy space bar and was ment to say build up of :haha:
> 
> Thank you I still have no idea how he got so cute, not from us thats for sure :)Click to expand...

Oh OK I gottcha... I been sitting here all day trying to guess what it could mean. Haha. 

No really that baby is adorable. Im not one of those people that think all babies are cute either! :nope:


----------



## Ash0619

I used to get that kind of EWCM all the time! But actually, I haven't noticed any like that in a while....months at least... :( I think when you see that stuff it's definitely time to start :sex:!


----------



## whimesy3

Ash0619 said:


> I used to get that kind of EWCM all the time! But actually, I haven't noticed any like that in a while....months at least... :( I think when you see that stuff it's definitely time to start :sex:!


I havent noticed any either since March really... 

Maybe it has started to come out little by little instead of one huge glob, thats why we dont notice it... :shrug:


----------



## msdmorris

Hey ladies. I'm new here and I was looking for an answer on this too. I get this too, and it kinda looks like snot. Glad to see this is okay.


----------



## smokey

Its amazing (and somtimes realy discusting) the things you start to notice about your body and what it produces once you start TTC.
Beforehand you wouldnt have had a clue about half the stuff that goes on till you look for it :)


----------



## singwithme

Yea I keep bouncing between "Man the body is interesting" to "My body is super weird and kinda icky off the BCPs"... Never in my life would I have thought Id get something resembling clear snot coming out of me and be kind of excited about it.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

This thread has actually made me laugh out loud :haha:I get the exact same thing most months, but this thread is exactly what this site is for, I would never be discussing with my real life friends the slimey snot like substance I have coming out of me once a month :haha: imagine if I asked the question to people not TTC and they weren't aware of the horrors, that would definately be a tmi moment :haha: Thanks so much for asking this question in such an open and direct way, I love the people on this site :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## whimesy3

smokey said:


> Its amazing (and somtimes realy discusting) the things you start to notice about your body and what it produces once you start TTC.
> Beforehand you wouldnt have had a clue about half the stuff that goes on till you look for it :)

Yeah I mean I have always noticed this though because of the fact it comes out in one big glob. I just never knew what it was until like maybe 2 years ago.

But yeah it is gross. Yucka lol


----------



## MrsR3AM5

Whimesy 3,
Thanks for asking that question. I had just trotted downstairs this morning after, like you, pulling out a glob of that stuff...and was gonna ask a similar question, then I saw your post!

I remember before I went on BCP, I used to have stuff like that come out on the toilet paper for about 3 days during mid-cycle, but since I wasn't charting, I didn't pay a whole lot of attention. 

While I was on BCP, I NEVER saw it :dohh:. I've been off for about 6 months now, and the first 4 months, saw it the day I O'd--I was actually worried I had become less fertile. Last month, I saw it for 4 days...this month it kicked in the DAY after AF was over...What the hey? So this month, I had brown spotting on the tail end of AF, on day 7, and on day 8 I get those blobs of EWCM...no build up AT ALL. 

Does anyone think THAT is weird???:help:


----------



## baby_nurse

Wow this has been enlightening! Thanks for asking this question as this happened to me last month as well!! Was my first month off BC and day 28 had exactly what you described! It really freaked me out as never had it when on BC and it was just so odd like you said had to almost pull it out! gross! Although gutted now I know it means I was ov' as low and behold 14 days later I got AF so I could have BD then and might have got pregnant! Oh well will look out for it this month and hopefully catch the egg!


----------



## momto2grls

Yeah, it sounds totally normal to me too. I get the same thing and I have 2 girls! So the globby stuff is good!


----------



## jaydee79

yes iv had that b4 once when a gyno did a swap i asked her w.t.f was or is that it was huge like about 15 inch long hanging off the spectrum she told me it was nothin to worry about thats normal that was about 3yrs ago


----------



## mommapowers32

Guys I am so glad that you posted this!! I have never had this stuff with my other 2 children... I ttc for6 months with ds and 4 months with dd and i had ewcm just like egg whites.... and this stuff started with my implant. I was also having LH surges and bfp opk and cysts .... I just had it removed and got another bfp opk and then the next two days this GLOB! it honsetly looks like when you lose part of your mucus plug... so weird!!!


----------



## MumDreamz

First cycle I had this as well. It was crazy. I went to check CP and out came this stretchy glob and literally went everywhere. DH even noticed later during BD. He was surprised as he'd never seen that much before. I used to have egg white, but I haven't checked in awhile.


----------



## Pne1985

I used to get this before our first child and haven't noticed it since. I didn't even understand what it was at the time and why it was dangling from me when I used the pot. I took it for granted and wish it would come back for a visit!!


----------

